

JDK7 Mac OSX preview - bokchoi
http://jdk7.java.net/macportpreview/

======
nupark2
Additional credit goes to the BSD contributions to OpenJDK that the Mac port
is based on.

------
jiggy2011
So are oracle actually supporting Java on mac now? There seemed to be a big
fuss about a year ago on this that has died down now.

More to the point , would buying an expensive mac primarily for Java dev be a
poor decision at this point?

~~~
firemanx
I bought a Mac to partially do Java development, but I also do .NET
development on a Windows VM via Fusion. I've been extremely happy with the
setup. I also do Ruby development, and was working in Windows with an Ubuntu
VM. I would do Java and .NET on Windows and Ruby (and some Java) in the Ubuntu
VM.

With the new consolidation, I've got a solid Unix OS as my primary, and just
drop into Windows when I need to work on Windows-specific stuff. It's been
great. I don't think I could quite settle for Ubuntu as my primary OS, but Mac
OS is a pretty solid day to day operating system. The only thing it's really
missing that I haven't settled on is Visio (I know about Visio alternatives,
but I need an app that can read and WRITE Visio format).

------
sigzero
Cool!

